

Wozniak's New Goal is Efficient Housing - farmer
http://www.ecnmag.com/article.aspx?id=146610&menuid=&adcode=section=effzone

======
kingkongrevenge
An efficient house is one you get to and from by rail and foot. It's also a
bit on the small side. Sprawl is the efficiency problem in housing, not so
much the materials and construction.

I get the feeling Woz is missing the forest for the trees. Efficient housing
is not a technological problem. Many very old houses are quite efficient. It
is a political problem:

<http://sociology.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/local.html>
[http://www.sprawlkills.com/files/jeb_bush_leading_land_glutt...](http://www.sprawlkills.com/files/jeb_bush_leading_land_gluttony___sprawl_politics.htm)

